# Freud router parts or replace



## ampmrose (May 4, 2017)

New to the forum so I'll start by saying hello. 

I have the Freud 3-1/4 hp router that is under a Freud router table. Had an issue with the spring so the router went crooked on me and I bent the base plate and it has a small crack in it. I know...stupid me. Anyone know of a cache of old Freud parts? I really like the router.

That said...the table and fence is still in great shape. The plate is 9x12 and 1/4 inch thick. Any recommendations on a new plate/ lift? I can always replace the router. Any input would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum.
Contact Pat Warner see if can help
ROUTER WOODWORKING


----------



## bridger (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a freud in my boneyard. If there are parts you can use it's yours for postage


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Ebay or Craigslist in the hopes of finding someone selling a dead one you can scavage for parts.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome. See how fast things can hapen around here. Of course, if all else fails, you can buy a blank plate and drill it for your router yourself. https://www.amazon.com/Rousseau-3509-9-Inch-12-Inch-8-Inch/dp/B00002242B

Always best to have a thick aluminum mounting plate, rather than phenolic. If worst comes to worst, you can find a metal supplier in your area and have them cut a piece the right thickness to match the original plate. Drilling the mounting holes isn't really much of a problem with aluminum, but best done on a drill press.


----------



## ampmrose (May 4, 2017)

Awesome! Thank you Bridger. My zip is 44060. My email is [email protected] to contact me direct. I'll pull the parts diagram and see what the specific parts I need are.

Also...do you know if the smaller 2HP Freud will fit the table. It originally was matched with the 3-1/4 HP. If the base plate is the same I can probably get by.


----------



## ampmrose (May 4, 2017)

Thanks Bridger. You can email me at [email protected] and we can arrange details


----------

